# BL overload?



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Reading the thread regarding the new Iron Warriors novel, I suddenly realised I can barely remember reading Storm of Iron, and what I can remember, I get muddled up with different stories. Has anybody else had it happen that they read so much BL, so fast, that they all become a blur, where one story runs into the other? 

I think I'm going to have to start reading a nonBL book in between. At this rate I'm going to have to reread anything more than 2 years old.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The only time i get muddle headed is when i'm reading either just SM stuff or just Imp guard stuff. I have to alternate between the two so that i can keep the stories straight. its kind of weird, especially when the manuscript i'm writing mixes the plotlines of both a Space Marine, and a few Imperial Guardsmen. 

Although i've never had an overload in the sense you mention. I've always been able to recognize and recall major plot elements from all the stories that i've read. The only confusion is when you have to remember details. I keep the books handy so i can reference them.

CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah I've had that a fair few times. I often find that the opening trilogy of the Heresy series in my mind is blurred into one slog. I've had to re-read them two or three times to get reacquainted with the events, and even then I find myself forgetting or getting them muddled up within a matter of weeks/months 

Its the same with _Storm of Iron_ actually, I can hardly remember anything of that book.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

the horus heresy books for me have turned into a blur of memory, but otherwise its not to bad


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Reading the thread regarding the new Iron Warriors novel, I suddenly realised I can barely remember reading Storm of Iron, and what I can remember, I get muddled up with different stories. Has anybody else had it happen that they read so much BL, so fast, that they all become a blur, where one story runs into the other?
> 
> I think I'm going to have to start reading a nonBL book in between. At this rate I'm going to have to reread anything more than 2 years old.


Oh yes, im most glad that someone has finally admitted to this... most... disturbing and ungainly of conditions:laugh: On a serious note, I admit I ges this, it partly explains my rotary system for bookage - A pair of Heresy`s/Time of Legends/A pair of Omnibus`/some new releases - between a small throng of non-Black Library fiction, though still usually of the Fantasy/Sci-Fi genre.

@ CotE, you raise a very good point- I read Horus Rising slowly, around Christmas when I was also occupied with the snow, thus I can remember near all events in picturesque detail. However, False Gods, I read extremely fast, within barely two days, and so struggle to remember anything, short of the main plot. 

Although, a way to combat the merging of Heresy novels is to generally read them about 2 months apart, with a large collection of other fiction inbetween (Though at this rate Ill need two years to get to just _A Thousand Sons_:cray


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

When it comes to books I have a near eidetic memory. I rarely forget anything about them, and all the important things are locked away in my head. My first book was Fulgrim and I still remember the whole of the book, not word for word of course, but I do remember the events and some important sentences.

And the final words of a book, they always stick with me. Like the final sentence in Fulgrim. "Leaving the last Phoenix shrouded in darkness", truly epic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I spent some time last night just flicking through some of the older books, like the Uriel Ventris series, Storm of Iron, the Word Bearers books, the first few Ghosts novels, and it amazed me just how much I couldn't recall. In these days of monetary strife, I might just be better off rereading books I can't remember rather than put more money in the pockets of GW.:grin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have read all of mine a couple of times. I find with the HH books i go back to specific books to review specific events as i need to or as specific legions corp up related to other things.


----------

